# Cash-Strapped Kansas Moves to Limit ATM Withdrawals for Residents on Welfare



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let me see if I understand this;
Kansas (and other states as the article below suggests) is running a deficit in their annual budget. So to help reduce that deficit they are limiting cash withdrawals from ATM's that welfare recipients can make. The article states..."Starting in July, people on the dole will be limited to a single ATM withdrawal of no more than $25 per day. The law also prohibits spending public-assistance cash at movie theaters, swimming pools, and video arcades. Nail salons and tattoo parlors are out, too."

The fact that many states (and the Feds) are inept at managing their "revenue" (which really means TAXES they collect from We The People) is no surprise to most of us. But the blatant abuse is mind boggling. If this does not work, what is the next step for these states? And will the welfare recipients just take it lying down or begin to "Protest"...which we all know means riot, steal and burn stuff down? Its all fun fun fun til yo daddy takes your EBT card away....

Cash-Strapped Kansas Moves to Limit ATM Withdrawals for Residents on Welfare - Bloomberg Politics


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Screw the leeches! I have no problem supporting the truly disabled with my tax dollars. The leeches can go get a damn job! There should be some penalties for businesses that accept ebt cards for the above mentioned things as well as penalties for the leeches.

Back in the day when I lived in rural Oklahoma the leeches would line up outside the grocery store right after they got their paper food stamps. They would sell them for half value and use the cash to buy booze...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting that they were allowed to spend our money at the Movies, Swimming pools, and Arcades in the first place. I don't consider getting your nails done or getting a Tattoo to be necessary for ones survival. Screw em if they don't like it. They could get a job if they didn't have tattoos plastered all over their stupid heads.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Screw the leeches! I have no problem supporting the truly disabled with my tax dollars. The leeches can go get a damn job! There should be some penalties for businesses that accept ebt cards for the above mentioned things as well as penalties for the leeches.
> 
> Back in the day when I lived in rural Oklahoma the leeches would line up outside the grocery store right after they got their paper food stamps. They would sell them for half value and use the cash to buy booze...


I understand and agree with your frustration however placing the ohnic on the public business owner to monitor a federal and state program is silly. Most of the discussion is cash advance. How is a minimum wage teller at Walmart going to accurately pass judgment on Jimmy crack head or Tyrone bitch slapper?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good point Alterego.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> I understand and agree with your frustration however placing the ohnic on the public business owner to monitor a federal and state program is silly. Most of the discussion is cash advance. How is a minimum wage teller at Walmart going to accurately pass judgment on Jimmy crack head or Tyrone bitch slapper?


Jimmy crack head and Tyrone bitch slapper! Now that is funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

LBJ created this mess and his party has done everything possible to put it on steroids with the aid of the Republican elite. Public funds provided with out anything of value in return from the able bodied get the results that are abhorrent.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

There was a time when taking government assistance was embarrassing and now it is a badge of honor. The worse part is they teach their kids it's "free" money and the cycle just continues.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Agree with all the posts, everything is bar coded. If it doesn't pass the bar code for being healthy or necessary, you don't get it. Still, have seen folks from the reservation bring in canned hams to trade for booze.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> There was a time when taking government assistance was embarrassing and now it is a badge of honor. The worse part is they teach their kids it's "free" money and the cycle just continues.


I remember back in school in the late 60's/early 70's we had a few kids on the free lunch program. I remember the kids being so quiet and embarrassed and eating alone with their heads down. No one made fun of them, we just knew they were poor or their Dad's had lost their jobs. But damn near everyone of them would one day show up, pay for their lunch and sit with the other kids laughing and talking. We knew they had gotten off the free lunch program and it transformed them back to happy kids again.

Damn shame its so accepted now-a-days.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How about having them tatoo "I'm a free-loader for life" on their foreheads!
In all fairness, My wife, daughter and I stayed in a section 8 housing for 1 month when we first moved back to WI. We previously were staying in a motel for big $$$$. I found a job and we moved out. The manager said, that's what this program is supposed to do, temporary assistance. I blew though a boat load of money from my 401k before I realized I could get help. Eating out every day and what not.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

People who need food stamps should be getting ups deliveries of rice, beans, flour and not money. Disabled people with any issues regarding their finances and I see many should have a conservatorship. A disabled person smokes, drinks, or gambles the rent we gave them should not be our problem.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I believe that welfare should be limited -you get it for 6-9 months after that your screwed and they should have to sign a waver if you have anymore kids wile getting welfare then you get cut off immediately.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So I'll bite...

How is limiting ATM withdrawals supposed to help Kansas balance their budget?

Seems to me that the problem lies with giving undeserving people the money in the first place. How does forcing them to spend it slower fix the basic problem? Someone school me on this please!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Socialism sucks. Plain and simple.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If the store is worried about selling stuff not on the "list" like liquor or beer, to tyrone. They can just put up a sign and refuse business. No welfare cards accepted, period. Just like a no guns sign. 

May help with the massive cash withdrawn from the state budget every month the day after the cards are issued.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Socialism sucks. Plain and simple.


I forget exactly my Old Dad's words when I turned 18 but it was something akin to; "your days of living for free are over, and you will be a better man because of it".

Old Dad was damn smart.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Being able to swipe a welfare card or food card (SNAP) at an ATM in THE FIRST PLACE ranks right up there on the Liberal Logic Scale with the notion that free cell phones for welfare drones are essential so they can use them TO LOOK FOR JOBS!!!!!! Yes, THAT is the rationalization for free cell phones to the government teat suckers. They need them to look for work. Sure they do!

Yes, Ol' RPD is ANGRY about this kind of crap. We have never been rolling in dough, have always had to make do or do without, but we damn sure would never even take so much as free food from the VFW or the church, let alone WELFARE. Sorry buzzards are what they are.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not happy to know they can get cash with their EBT cards.

One thing to note, though, is that we currently have around 250.5 million emploable aged people in the US. With a current unemployment rate of 5.5%. That's 8.7 million. I haven't found current job market numbers but from 2013 when we had a 7.4% unemployment rate we only had around 4 million open positions.

No excuse for them being open, but it is a very competitive market for the unemployed an we as employers can be selective.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

This has been in the local/State news for a while. You should have seen the anti-Brownback, pro-welfare propaganda being spewed. You'd have thought that Gov. Brownback had told people their life savings had been confiscated, and kicked their favorite puppy while he was at it.


----------

